# Parts-Shimano Bantam Curado 200 "The Red Tomato"



## Rodster71 (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a Curado 200 (The Red Tomato) that needs a replacement front cover (think it's called the Thumb Rest). The reel is in great shape but the ears that snaps the cover in place to keep it from flipping open have broken off over the year. Any help would be appreciated. :headknock

Thanks in advance. :bounce:


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Try Nutter Rod & Reel in White, GA.


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

call Pat Ryan he is by the Sylvan beach boat ramp he may sell you one or lead you to it.832 434 8747 he is a very good reel repairman here in laport. 
Maybe this guy will be able to help you out. He was able to get me a part for my reel just last week.


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

Other wise call Dadsoletackle in Conroe. 936-443-6218


----------



## Rodster71 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the contact info guys.. I finally found the P/N (BNT1417), now I just gotta find who has it.


----------



## Rodster71 (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks like Dads Ole Tackle in Conroe maybe able to help me out. They have some old inventory they bought coming in later in the week.


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

Glad to help


----------

